# Greater Scaup & Pintail mounts



## BirdmanStudios

Hi,
Here are two recent mounts that I wanted to share here.
Regards,
Todd Huffman
http://www.birdmanstudios.com

















[/url]


----------



## greenheadfallon

Very nice :beer:


----------



## WingedShooter7

awesome man that is sweet! :beer:


----------



## bullocklabradors

Beautiful mounts, nice work!

Take Care,

Travis R. Bullock


----------



## DeltaBoy

I like the pintail mount and how it looks thick/solid throughout the mount.

Congrats and keep up the good work...


----------



## djleye

Awesome mounts!!!


----------



## jhegg

That greater scaup is awesome!!!!


----------



## 4CurlRedleg

Nice!!!


----------



## D_Hage

Both Very nice mounts. I someday hope to have a pintail mount that nice


----------



## Wld Fowl

That is exactly what I want my first pintail mount to look like.
That thing is awesome!
Ryan


----------

